# Getting discouraged...



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry guys, I dont chime in often, but I need to vent. I've spent over 100 hours in the stand between the 2 properties I hunt since november. And I have seen exactly 1 deer in that time-- A yearling doe which I took a pass on the friday of gun season. I have a feeder and trail cam set up. Theres deer sign galore. 12 acres if cut corn and 16 acres of woods. But they simply do not come to my stands during daylight. Anywhere from 8-20 deer a night are on the trail cam ranging from 830pm - 3am. Everything from 40 lb fawns to a 14point buck. But once legal shooting time starts they are no where to be seen. Is this just bad luck or am I doing something wrong? I by no means consider myself an expert trophy hunter but I've been able to take 5 bucks the last 10 years. That yearling doe is looking like a shooter to me now....jk


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you know where the deer are coming from and going to? Or when? Is the property a destination for the deer or do they use it in route to a destination?

Not trying to offend anyone but it would be good stuuf to know when trying to help.

Assuming that you have all the signs but can't get them in I would guess the property is along the route from feeding area to bedding area. You may not have done anything wron in that case. If they are traveling to and from in the dark then there's the problem. If not I would need more information.

Hope that helps.

A

Mr. A


----------



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

no offense taken at all...I appreciate the response. They are bedding on the adjacent land owners property and beating a path to the corn fields where I hunt on the edge of a woodline. The path they use is so frequently traveled by deer that theres about a 6 inch wide path worn down to the dirt thru the snow.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Dump a few 40lb bags of corn out every day for a week or two then hunt it.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I can only speak to my experience which is not that much but on my property my buddy shot a deer and we did a grid search with a few guys the next day and some of them got a little to close to where they bedded. They were coming out a couple hours before sunset and returning a few hours after sunrise until this. They only came out in the middle of night after that for over a month. So maybe they could be too pressured to feel safe coming out during daylight.


----------



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

pulled a few cards today...finally got a group of does coming in at 730am...and the same group of 4 is coming back around 545pm. The bucks are between midnight and 3am still.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thats good news!!! but the bucks are going to be harder to get this time of year..how many cam do you have? maybe the trail your on is a hot night spot...wit only 23 days to go i'd get a few more cams out and put them on different trails that you cant see from your stand..at this point it cant hurt...

good luck and be safe!!


----------



## fishslayer (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey over the past couple years i started tracking at what times the movement was. i have trail cam proof that on and around full moon the deer leave my area before sunrise and come back an hour after sunset. But during no moon they come through my property at 830 to 10 am. And come back and hour before sunset. Its not 100 percent but its 85 percent of the time. Tracked mostly doe movement. My bucks now are between 12 and 3 am to... But the timing is the same from last year to. Hope that helps. I have learned a ton from my cameras.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys...I finally was able to take a mature doe for the freezer last night. This cold weather got em up and moving during daylight, finally.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw 13 on Wed at 5:30 Pm with a huge buck bringing up the rear and 6 more in a group at 5:15 pm today no antlers though..


----------



## Cuernos1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dude, 

That sounds more like your pegged! They know you are there or smell you. I've watched deer avoid stands they think are occupied but really aren't...I put dummies in some stands just to see...pull the dummy n bingo they are back....take a look at wind direction.. Also, how often do you hunt those stands...100 hrs in even 4 stands is 25 hrs per which is 6 x4 hr hunts....you make a lot of smell in that long or just getting to them...I have stands that are only good once maybe twice a season, due to wind and how hard it is to get in....but they are good stands....check your ways in and out.....good luck..


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Have to agree with Cuernos... sounds like they patterned you! At least the bucks have! only thing I would do is set up as close to the bedding area as you can... they could be staging just outside of the bedding area waiting to come to your feeder thinking that you are there until dark then they know they are safe!


----------

